# FTP Daemon Wie oder was ?



## webjumper (23. Oktober 2003)

Sorry ich hoffe es besteht noch kein Thread - Suchfunktion ergab keinen Treffer. Weiß jeman zufällig wie man den pureFTP zum laufen bringt unter SUSE 8.2. Ich werde noch verrückt , nicht mal mein Anonym geht. Ich habe auch Users generiert aber leider funktioniert das auch nicht. 
Wo liegt mein Fehler ? Gibts da einen bekannten Bug ?


----------



## canuzzi (23. Oktober 2003)

*ftp server*

Erst einmal nachschauen ob du ihn wirklich auch installiert hast!

Dann must du ihn in  inetd aktivieren .... das geht irgendwo ueber yast2/ kannste aber auch selber editieren ... dann musste ihn aber erstmal ueber hand starten ... und kannst dort auch direkt die verschiedenen Runleveln in denen er laufen soll angeben. 

Dann testest du mit >  netstat -a | grep ftp
ob er jetzt auch schoen an seinem port lauscht

sollte jetzt auch moeglich sein sich einzuloogen


----------



## webjumper (27. Oktober 2003)

Ja habe pureFTP deinstalliert und habe ProFTPD installiert funzelt einwandfrei - er lässt sich jedoch nicht per inetd aktivieren....


----------



## canuzzi (27. Oktober 2003)

du aktivierst den ftpd daemon allgemein in inetd, ftpd daemon verlinkt dann auf habmichliebftpdaemon wenn alles richtig bei der installation gelaufen ist, ansonsten kannst den link auch per hand setzen


----------

